# Technaflora Recipe for Success nutrient chart



## pimpnitjc (Jun 19, 2008)

Does anybody understand this chart. I am sure it is easy, but forsome reason I am not getting it. It says to mix the stuff with 1 gallon of water. If I have a 10 gallon res then do I put the one gallon of water with nutes plus 9 gallons of water or do I put that mixture in for every gallon that is in the system. I have also read you should only put 1/4 what the chart says. is that true? Can anybody explain it in way better detail for me if somebody has the time. I just bought this package of nutrients in the kit.


----------



## pimpnitjc (Jun 20, 2008)

Does anybody else use this chart or should i contact technaflora?


----------



## ShaunPiff (Jun 21, 2008)

I also use those nutrients and i dont recommend listening to the chart i thought the formula they gave was for every gallon you have in your res and thats the way they make it seem, but when i tried that my ppm was way over 2000 so now i just make one gallon and add it to my ten gallon res and check the ppm if its to low i make another gallon and add formula to my res until i get my desired reading im growing a sativa strain anyway and they usually desire a weak solution so it's generally up to what your growing and its tolerance level before you burn them. I think they make those recommendations so you can use their product more quickly and run back and buy more, just my opinion.


----------



## Earl (Jun 21, 2008)

I need a dwc technaflora grower.
.


----------



## pimpnitjc (Jun 23, 2008)

What are u talking about earl?


----------



## iFeeLikeDying (Jun 23, 2008)

its per 1 gal.....


----------



## gardenman (Jun 23, 2008)

I've been using those nutrients that come in the briefcase from technaflora. To directly answer your question it's per gallon. I start off with 1/4 the amount they reccomend per gallon. Then increase to 1/2, 3/4 and full strength after using each for one week. So... What you should do is fill up your 10 gal rez. Figure up how much of each nutrient you need. Ex: 10gal X 3 tsp = 30 tsp. Then actually put in 1/4th of that your first week... 7 1/2 tsp. You'll need to do that for each nutrient in what ever stage you're in. Does seem like you use alot... but you want your plants to eat enough!

Happy Growing


----------



## ShaunPiff (Jun 23, 2008)

What are your ppm on 1/4 the recommended amount? I know everytime i listen to that chart my ppm's shoot off the charts.


----------



## pimpnitjc (Jun 26, 2008)

Thanks for the info Gardenman. Can you tell me what PPM's you are using in the seedling/clone, veg, and flower stages? Thanks


----------



## DEKA (Mar 1, 2009)

Same question about technaflora nurtrients. I am looking at a 25 gallon res. and am wondering if the briefcase kit is enough for a whole harvest. I dont want to burn those suckers up on my first attempt.


----------



## I Grew Mine (Mar 25, 2009)

I wanted to know how to water them with it. What i do is mix up a gallon, feed it the nutes when the lights turn on. and 2 more times fresh water within the rest of the day. is this ok? my plants show no burning, they're actually nice dark green and the buds are looking good.


----------



## vicious86 (Oct 16, 2009)

DEKA said:


> Same question about technaflora nurtrients. I am looking at a 25 gallon res. and am wondering if the briefcase kit is enough for a whole harvest. I dont want to burn those suckers up on my first attempt.


I needed 2 kits for 1 whole grow with a 4 x 2 tray and a 18 gallon reservoir . I could have used a bit mor awsome blossom and BC boost.
It did work very very well with no ph fluctuation and a ppm around 1200 using aprox 2 teasoppns per gallon of boost and bloom and assuming 15 gallons of water not 18


----------



## kermit2692 (Mar 7, 2011)

the mix works perfectly...hydro is a little different but i was able to use that whole briefcase for 12 or so plants (depends how much u spill  ) start to finish in soil using technafloras recipe per gallon of water


----------



## Indoors (Mar 7, 2011)

I mix mine full strength with RO water, and the PPM come out right in line with what the chart says. +- 100ppm or less if you are following the mix directions exactly and you have high ppm, perhaps your water has high ppm before you add the nutrients. the water coming out of my RO/DI unit has a TDS reading of 0. I've been using the recipe for success chart, and it works great. I really like the technaflora products.


----------



## genuineapbts (Mar 7, 2011)

Indoors said:


> I mix mine full strength with RO water, and the PPM come out right in line with what the chart says. +- 100ppm or less if you are following the mix directions exactly and you have high ppm, perhaps your water has high ppm before you add the nutrients. the water coming out of my RO/DI unit has a TDS reading of 0. I've been using the recipe for success chart, and it works great. I really like the technaflora products.


 
So my question is what do you do when your tap water that you are using already has a ppm of 300.


----------



## secretweapon (Mar 7, 2011)

use either RO, or Distilled. Personally i use Distilled. Also I seem to use a metric shit ton of Sugar Daddy and Boost so its prob a good idea to pick up a big bottle of both.


----------



## toostonedto (Apr 7, 2011)

I'm on my first grow, and I've getting told by people online that I don't need all those extra's that the "Recipe For Success" calls for (ie. Sugar Daddy, Magical, Thrive Alive). I keep hearing great things about Thrive Alive, but not really anything on Sugar Daddy. I'm also batteling some root rot, and was told anything with "Sugar" or molasses is bad for root rot. But then I read that Sugar Daddy has all the necessary amino acids that plants use.

So what's the deal? Would I be able to do a great grow with just the Boost and Grow/Bloom? Are the additives really necessary? Can they hurt?

Thanks


----------



## hempstead (Apr 7, 2011)

toostonedto said:


> I'm on my first grow, and I've getting told by people online that I don't need all those extra's that the "Recipe For Success" calls for (ie. Sugar Daddy, Magical, Thrive Alive). I keep hearing great things about Thrive Alive, but not really anything on Sugar Daddy. I'm also batteling some root rot, and was told anything with "Sugar" or molasses is bad for root rot. But then I read that Sugar Daddy has all the necessary amino acids that plants use.
> 
> So what's the deal? Would I be able to do a great grow with just the Boost and Grow/Bloom? Are the additives really necessary? Can they hurt?
> 
> Thanks


It depends on the water. I use RO and need the boost grow bloom and magical. The little extras help but can be replaced cheaper. Instead of thrive alive I use Superthrive. And instead of Sugar Daddy I use blackstrap molasses.

I use it in soil but when I used the aerogarden the only time I got root rot with the recipe for success is when the aerator pump died. 

If you go onto the technaflora website and ask in their support forums they are very helpful.
I am sure they will tell you what needs to be done. 
If it is an emergency I believe there is a number on the box and on the website to call.
They stand by their product that is for sure.
I called a couple times. heh


----------



## xrobfrankx (Oct 1, 2011)

whats up guys. i started out with the small combo box and recipe for success, I started with what they had on the sheet and it seemed to work very good. i mixed about 3tsp of the boost and bloom per gallon.. i have a 5 gallon dwc system and a 10 gal. flood and drain system and i used it on both going with the mix per gal for every gallon. i was able to step the concentration up a little bit without stressing my plants. (ak47,jack the ripper). i would think that if you only mixed 2 gal. out of 5 or whatever your res. is it seems it would not be strong enough. 
this is what i used per gallon for every gallon in a 5 gal. dwc system as well as a co2 level of 2000ppm and a 1000w hps light. i was able to yield about 3oz. per 3' plant each having 4 main colas. i was able to step the mix below up by about 15% safely, i believe i could have gone to at least 25%.
3tsp boost
3tsp bloom
1/2tsp awesome blossom
1/2tsp thrive alive b-1 red
1/2tsp magical
2tsp sugar daddy 
1/8tsp super thrive
1tbs h2o2


----------



## hellraizer30 (Oct 3, 2011)

I use it as the feeding levels say to and all is well very ph stable and plant freindly


----------



## oldsmoky1962 (Oct 4, 2018)

I have a ebb & flow 20gal. res. I have calulated all of my veg noots. How much bloom feeding mixture is recommended to start out with. Do I keep my veg noots the same and just start adding the bloom as per what the schedule recommended to make.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 4, 2018)

oldsmoky1962 said:


> I have a ebb & flow 20gal. res. I have calulated all of my veg noots. How much bloom feeding mixture is recommended to start out with. Do I keep my veg noots the same and just start adding the bloom as per what the schedule recommended to make.


just so you know, this thread is 7 years old.


----------

